# Anyone have experience with metromile?



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Got a metromile quote and similar coverage to what I have is competitive and possibly much cheaper than the name brand non-rideshare coverage I have. Is there anything I need to be aware of before going with Metromile? I did 15+ years pizza/catering delivery without an accident or ticket, so I'm not to worried about an at falt claim.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I am interested in the long run for this as an option but currently have two of the devices in my cars to kind of beta test it. The company has been great basically sent these to me free and replaced them when they had some issues postage free. Hope they are getting some good metrics because free is good for me


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

pizza guy said:


> Got a metromile quote and similar coverage to what I have is competitive and possibly much cheaper than the name brand non-rideshare coverage I have. Is there anything I need to be aware of before going with Metromile? I did 15+ years pizza/catering delivery without an accident or ticket, so I'm not to worried about an at falt claim.


POST # 1/pizza guy: E X C E L L E N T !
Use Conversation
Function to contact my Good Friend
and contentious Old Fart from North
County, San Diego frndthDuvel .
He's been on Metromile for about
5 - 6 months now.

Baron VonStudley ! ¿Que Pasa?

Bison: Welcome Wagoneer.


----------

